# Antena para estaçao meteorológica 868 mhz



## vivi (25 Mar 2007 às 00:12)

ola a todos 
comprei uma estaçao meteorologica ws 1600, ate aqui tudo bem mas estou pensando e muda-la de sitio.para cima do meu telhado junto a torre das minhas antenas de radio. so que estou com reçeio de ficar com recepçao fraca ja que o emissor ira ficar a cerca de15 metros da estaçao receptora isto temos de contar com o telhado em betao armado e mais dois andares. fico na duvida enfim. por isso pensei em fazer uma antena passiva, duas antena ligadas por um cabo. so nao consiguo encontrar esquemas para tal construçao. sei que existem a venda mas da-me mais pica fazer do que comprar alem de se poupar dinheiro claro.
alguem pode ajudar
obrigado


----------



## Fil (26 Mar 2007 às 13:01)

*Re: antenna para estaçao meteo 868 mhz*

Boas. Eu também tenho uma estação wireless (a Oregon WMR968) que funciona a uma frequência de 433MHz e tal como a tua também tem um alcance de 100m. Meti o anemómetro no telhado e ela capta bem o sinal sem qualquer problema! Também tenho 2 andares entre onde tenho a estação e o telhado. Talvez o melhor seria experimentares primeiro pois quanto ao esquema não te consigo ajudar.


----------

